# The Bachelor Pad



## borednerds (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a small apartment, but I can fill it with sound and I'm a bit of a gadget/tech junky. 

Base:
Onkyo HT S6300 w/Technics A50s as front L/R
Optoma HD65 with 3D update
DaLite 106" 16:9 screen
In a 250sqft apt :bigsmile:

Game systems:
Xbox360
PS3
N64

HTPC:
Windows 7 64bit w/ XBMC & WMC (Cause I can't get MythTV to work with my TV card :wits-end
Mythbuntu 11.10 64bit (non-op til I figure out this ^^)
Core2 Quad
GeForce GT 430
Happauge HVR 1800
4GB DDR2
3TB storage (w/ 3TB back up)

Remotes:
NookColor w/ XMBC, Mythmote, & WMC apps
WMC remote


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Nice setup must have pictures.


----------

